# Christmas Greetings



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

To all fellow ex RO's and SN members a very 
Happy Christmas and Prosperous New Year.

Hawkey01


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

All the very best Neville


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Cheers Nev!

All the very best to you and all SN forum members. Regret no Niarchos money or beer trolley this year. All 0800-2300 duties and 2300-0800 back 1300-2300 duties on Xmas day a thing of the past. Fun while it lasted.

Larry+


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Slightly off track but I remember seeing a QTC to head office from a BP tanker wishing "a happy and prosperous xmas and new year to all departments except purchasing".

MXHNY


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

TY Hawkey01............ Same to you.

At least we don't have a QRY 57 @ GKA with dozens of Interflora's decorating the "To be Tx" tray.



And an S.L.T. from the OM


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Merry Xmas & Happy New Year to all R/O's & Seafarers - with thanks to all Moderators and those servicing this great site, which brings much pleasure to us all.

Good Health & Best Wishes

Bob


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Larry, Hawkeye, I'd be there like a shot if it was still open. Great place to work despite all the BT Corporate b.....t.
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone. 
On a BP Tanker after taking the time signal and checking the chronometer on Christmas day , somebody had written " Merry Christmas to all Chronometers".
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Tks OM

Have a gud Xmas & prosperous New Year.

Best Rgds / 73's

Lamby


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all readers and the site controllers.

73

de Rab T


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

During my time on non-UK flag ships it was customary to send Christmas greetings to the owner. 

I'm wondering if that happened on British ships; did, for example, every Bank-boat send a personal 'Happy Christmas' to Lord Inverforth?

Either way, may I add my greetings to those already posted:

Kala Christougenna!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

If they went from any British ships to their owners, I was not on any of those ships at Christmas. Used to get the occasional GTZM message.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hawkeye - For you and yours,a very happy Christmas
and a healthy 2012...


----------

